# Anyone do tree removal and a little bit of land clearing?



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Need some trees taken out, and a little section on yard cleared. If you insured and bonded and would like some work, let me know Shawn 850-512-7543


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Richards Tree Service, Retired capt of Fd 28 years in the tree bus. 30 years. Call 438-1821


----------



## JDUBYA (Mar 24, 2008)

Call Johnny at Diversified Land Clearing @ 850-791-1100. Licensed and insured.

DIVERSIFIED LAND CLEARING PICTURES AND VIDEO pictures by Brushbuster2009 - Photobucket


----------

